# Tips on planting monte carlo without it floating?



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi adam-v,

Welcome to TPT!

I usually cut Micrantherum tweedei (Previously Micrantherum umbrosum ‘Monte Carlo’), Marsilea minuta, and Hemianthus callitrichoides (H.c.) into two node sections and plant them so just the leaves (no stems) are showing. Unless I have some major 'diggers' in the tank the plants usually stay in place because unlike with longer sections the tendency to float is much lower.

Marsilea minuta (3 weeks after planting)


----------



## IntotheWRX

adam-v said:


> got my tank scaped, planted and filled today and am really happy with how it turned out!
> 
> only problem was planting the monte carlo, i planted it dry, spraying the soil and plants during the process and managed to squeeze it all in with a beautiful result - the problem came when filling the tank up, quite a few pieces just came straight up out the soil and floated which were impossible to get back down into the soil so a few patches were lost  i got a good amount to stay which'll carpet nicely but definitely a few gaps that are gonna bug me!
> 
> are there any easier ways of planting it that doesn't cause it to just completely fail?
> 
> and - am i better off buying a pot or two now and filling the gaps while the tank is at the very start of the cycling?



If you're still early in starting your tank, you can do the dry start method. this allows the plant to root into the soil before filling it up with water and floating away. 

if you already have water in your tank, i agree its a pain to plant them. I try to shove it deep enough into the soil. tweezer skills will be your best friend. gl


----------



## adam-v

wow you have some patience by the looks of that! your substrate looks a lot more forgiving than mine, i'm using powder soil so it's impossible to make it look like a neat job when rooting 



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi adam-v,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> I usually cut Micrantherum tweedei (Previously Micrantherum umbrosum ‘Monte Carlo’), Marsilea minuta, and Hemianthus callitrichoides (H.c.) into two node sections and plant them so just the leaves (no stems) are showing. Unless I have some major 'diggers' in the tank the plants usually stay in place because unlike with longer sections the tendency to float is much lower.
> 
> Marsilea minuta (3 weeks after planting)


Bump:


IntotheWRX said:


> If you're still early in starting your tank, you can do the dry start method. this allows the plant to root into the soil before filling it up with water and floating away.
> 
> if you already have water in your tank, i agree its a pain to plant them. I try to shove it deep enough into the soil. tweezer skills will be your best friend. gl



i literally filled it up today, would it be okay to drain now and do that method?

tell me about it, it's a nightmare i feel like i'm killing the plant where you just have to dig it in and so much haha, awful tweezer skills i used my finger mostly it's a lot easier


----------



## IntotheWRX

adam-v said:


> wow you have some patience by the looks of that! your substrate looks a lot more forgiving than mine, i'm using powder soil so it's impossible to make it look like a neat job when rooting
> 
> 
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> i literally filled it up today, would it be okay to drain now and do that method?
> 
> tell me about it, it's a nightmare i feel like i'm killing the plant where you just have to dig it in and so much haha, awful tweezer skills i used my finger mostly it's a lot easier


yea if you dont have any fishes or anything, you can drain the water back down to the same level as the substrate. you want the roots to be rooting into the moist dirt and the leaves breathing fresh air. people normally do dry start for 2-4 weeks. mist it 1-2 times a day with plastic wrap to keep it moist. holla at us if you have any questions. monte carlo is a prime example on why people do dry start.


----------

